# Domandiana banale

## trespass

..domandina banalissima: devo reinstallare la gentoo perchè ho avuto problemi con l'hd e ho letto che per la rc3 "il port x86 sarà una release limitata che includerà un unico set di stage per tutte le architetture e non saranno inclusi pacchetti del GRP", quindi mi rinstallo di nuovo la rc2 senza perdere tempo con i download e la masterizzazione o aspetto domani la rc3 perchè è meglio?? ciao e grazie 

max  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

Se installi utilizzando solo lo stage1 ti cambia in realtà

piuttosto poco.

Si invece installi lo stage2 o lo stage3 allora cambia perchè

i pacchetti che ti vengono installati non sono ottimizzati

per la tua specifica architettura (athlon, pentium o quello che è)

ma sono degli universali binari x86. Lo stesso vale per

i pacchetti precompilati della GRP.

Se quindi non hai voglia di ricompilare nulla e vuoi avere un

sistema funzionante in breve e ottimizzato per il tuo processore

almeno un po' ti consiglierei di installare la rc2.  :Smile: 

----------

